# fISHING ON DOUGLAS LAKE



## RAPALA (Nov 8, 2008)

Water temp 55.5,wind 10 to 15 mph water was just about white capping.This is the way i love to fish like it just little bit colder.caught 10 sauger,1 walleye,1 crappie


----------



## Zum (Nov 8, 2008)

Great job.Hope they taste great.


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice job Rapala! :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice job Rap!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice haul. What did you use for bait?


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2008)

awesome... I don't think I have ever seen that fish before, sweet!


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 11, 2008)

Flounderhead i caught them on some of these colors that i made i call them bloodsplatter.They are from a swimming jig mold that i pour them from.I tip them with a 3" minnow


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice catch =D>


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking jigs there. Someday I might try making something like that.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice catch...

Are those suagers as good eatin' as walleyes??? They're the same family, right?


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 12, 2008)

When eating can't tell any difference.THEY ARE FROM THE same family the perch family.I belive they are a little more active than a walleye.But do not get as big they will get about 24 to 26 in. long around here.A walleye will get about 10 to 12 pound about 33 to 36 in or bigger.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 12, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> When eating can't tell any difference.THEY ARE FROM THE same family the perch family.I belive they are a little more active than a walleye.But do not get as big they will get about 24 to 26 in. long around here.A walleye will get about 10 to 12 pound about 33 to 36 in or bigger.



Thats what I thought, but I have never seen or caught a sauger - maybe someday, but as long as I can catch a walleye, I'm happy   

Again, good atchin' =D>


----------



## Deadmeat (Nov 14, 2008)

Rapala, what's the weight of the jig and how do you paint it? I've always used 1oz. jigs tipped with a minnow but this is something I want to try.


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 14, 2008)

I powder paint them.HERE a some pictures

These are swimming jig they range from 3/8,1/4,1/8 oz. i use these still to medium
current they fall really slow


----------



## Popeye (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are all messed up. Orange with the blue/grey... Send them to me and I'll straighten them out for you. Of course there will be a slight handling fee involved, but that way there'll be room for more. :lol:


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this better flounder head  





These jigs are for still to swift water 1/2,3/8,1/4,1/8oz.I meant to put these on the other post

ROUNDHEADS & FEATHERS





WOBBER JIGS





LIVE BAIT JIGS I HAVE SOME WITH 2 EYELET FOR STINGER HOOKS





The reason for the livebait,wobbers,swimming jigs I am trying to get away from having to tie so many flies.And they work better than the round head & feathers most of the time.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 14, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Those are all messed up. Orange with the blue/grey... Send them to me and I'll straighten them out for you. Of course there will be a slight handling fee involved, but that way there'll be room for more. :lol:



I'm available to help you out, just let me know when they arive :lol: :wink:


----------



## Deadmeat (Nov 15, 2008)

Interesting. I've always used the 3/4-1oz jigs around Walters Bridge and Kingston but those look like something I want to try. Where did you get the molds? Looking them over in the Northland catalog they're just too expensive to buy knowing I'll lose a lot on snags near the bottom.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 15, 2008)

These are what I use for Walleye and Crappie. I did not make these, These are Reeve's Jigs that I bought from the local fishing guide service up here. I like the wire weed guard. It does a great job preventing weeds and helps hold the minnow on. The hooks are fairly bendable so the hook bends before the line breaks if you do snag a rock or branch. Never had one straighten when hooked in a fishes mouth either. I mostly use 1/16 oz and only go up to 1/8 oz in faster water. If I'm fishing real deep, I'll add a splitshot about a foot up from the jighead. If I knew anything about making jigs I might try to duplicate these.


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 15, 2008)

The molds came from Barlows tackle.The wobbler mold you can only get it at Cabela's but i thank Cabela's carry the live bait and the swimming jig.


----------

